

Focus for Startup Ideas: White House Grand Challenge Request for Information - CoryOndrejka
http://www.whitehouse.gov/administration/eop/ostp/grand-challenges-request-information

======
adrianscott
Good resource sink for startup talent.

------
fnid2
_Responses to this RFI should be submitted by 11:59 p.m. Eastern Time on April
15, 2010_

Tax day. Hilarious!@ Not only do they want to take 50% of our hard earned
dollars, they want to take our knowledge for free!

Here's an idea, stop wasting our brainwaves with your ridiculous tax forms.

~~~
kgrin
Because no one ever shares knowledge for free? I'm glad pg and every other
successful person in the world didn't take that point of view.

And when was the last time anyone in the US paid 50% of income in taxes? The
highest marginal income tax rate is 35%; FICA (SS/Medicare) is on top of that,
but only income up to a certain amount is subject to FICA.

~~~
fnid2
My micro economics teacher said that nearly everyone pays about 50% of their
income in taxes, either through property taxes, sales taxes, vehicle taxes,
etc.

------
DaniFong
Heck, I can do one of those.

